# FreeBSD 8.2-64 Install on VMPlayer 4.



## NoStressHQ (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Deamoners,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD in a VM (VMPlayer 4) and can't get the install ISO to 'boot'.

Sorry, I've search a bit with google, and into this forum but couldn't find the problem I have.

I notice on the VMPlayer doc that it handles very old version of BSD, and have experimental support for v6, which is old too. Maybe it's related to that? Anyone succeeded in installing BSD 8.2 64Bits in VMPlayer?

So here is the behavior, very quick: the vscreen keeps black with the cursor blinking... That's it, nothing seems to be read from the ISO.

Notes: I already have Fedora 64 and Slackware 64 working greatly on it, I also tried to boot on other ISOs with this VM prepared for BSD (Fedora, GParted)... And as said, after the BIOS POST screen, nothing is written on screen, nothing move, no error or whatever.

Someone could give me hints please?

Thank you very much.

Cheers

Garry.


----------

